# Kohler magnum M18 twin



## pointer (May 18, 2010)

Hello Guys, I need some help on putting a Kohler M18 engine back together.
On the valves, one side has the valve spring and the keeper and the other valve has the valve spring and a bearing. My problem is I can't remember if the valve with the bearing goes on the intake valve or the exhaust side? Took both cylinders apart and removed valves on both sides and didn't make a note as to which valve the bearing was on. Any help would really be appreciated.


----------



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

If your talking about the valve rotator, its on the exhaust valve. Go here and get the manual for M18.

http://www.kohler-engine-parts.opee...t_general_info&cPath=86_420&products_id=11632

Once it downloads, scroll down to page 131. :thumbsup:


----------



## pointer (May 18, 2010)

Yep thats it. Thanks for your help.


----------

